# Afternoon at the Lake



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

On Sunday I took Caue and Oakly to the lake for a change. It was great exercise for all three of us. Caue especially liked having the great expanse to run. Needless to say I brought the new camera along for practice.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the last picture. It says it all.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I love their faces in the 2nd and 3rd pictures...PURE JOY!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome!! Love the last pic of Oakly, his face is pricless!


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

love the pictures their faces tell how much fun they had.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, that last shot is CLASSIC : Oakly's face is like "Hi Dad" being silly for the camera- made me laugh out loud- Sienna looked at me like "What?"


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Loving all your pictures, Rob.

I really like the last one here ... Oakly is going at warp speed but he's still got an eye out for you! I think he likes his daddy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They both look like they are having the time of their lives. Great pictures!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are all absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ROB!! What great pictures!!!!!!
That last one is priceless!
"Dad, Thank you, thank you, thank you, for taking us to the lake!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous pics, Rob! I love your delight in your new camera!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That last pic just captures the joy and love they both have for life. GReat shot - Frame It!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, that last one is a killer picture.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Laughed out loud at the last picture! Isn't it fun when they're enjoying themselves so much?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Those two sure do have fun and they're never very far apart....I absolutely love that last shot!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I just love those happy faces on the second and last pics!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Shots!! Oh, Oakman,,,u r sooo silly! Laughed out loud!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the last pic Rob......................but where's the lake ??


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

The boys sure love to run! The camera is getting plenty of action and pratice.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Great shots. Having a blast as always.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,the last one made my day!!!!What a hoot!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

davebeech said:


> love the last pic Rob......................but where's the lake ??


Aww you beat me to it.

Great pics! Sorry your pups didn't have much fun.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! Those boys are pure joy to watch!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

You're getting some great pictures! I think they really are starting to run alike. And you're making me feel like a lazy bum when I see all these pictures of your guys out and about in all that snow, and my excuse for not going out is it's too cold!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I bet you have 2 tired-out puppers by the time the day is over!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

The last picture is wonderful, such happy dogs.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Great pictures! Love, love, love the last one.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

More great pics - keep that camera with you at all times. Love that last pic, you can almost here 'em shouting "Wheeeeeeee"


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I wish I could type the way Simon Cowel says "I lllllovvvveeed it" Those are some awesome pictures. I loved them all.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

GREAT action shots!!! Love that last picture, it's hilarious!!! LOL!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You have two beautiful boys, and your camera captures all of it!
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG! I totally cracked up at that last picture. What a great shot! Could those two be any happier? I think not.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wonderful action shots !


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

FABULOUS pictures of 2 very joyful dogs! Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

I LOVE seeing your pictures!! The last picture is awesome! They look sooo happy!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I really liked the last picture, its funny, but cute!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob, you don't need much practice with that camera! I think the votes are in for that last picture for any month's photo contest ... Happy, happy, happy!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

As always, stunning pictures Rob. I love the absolute joy in their faces as they hit the ice. Gorgeous!


----------

